# People bugging you about smoking...



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

It astonishes me every time an idiot pax asks me if they can smoke in my car. It's never been smoked in, ever.

The other night I had a drunk woman repeatedly ask me if she could smoke. Everytime it got worse saying things like, "I'll roll down the window and you'll never smell it." The nerve of some people.

I told her it's a firm "NO!" and no one has ever smoked in my car and I'm not going to start with her. Like, your ride is 15 minutes. You can't honestly wait that long?? I rated her 1 star but oddly enough she rated me 5.

I still don't feel bad about it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

If the dame didn't actually smoke, you should have just given her a "5".

You gave her a "1" for mere discussion of an objectionable activity.


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

Perhaps you're right, although my annoyance level was going through the roof with her. Most people just accept that they can't smoke. This one went on and on about it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jayman said:


> It astonishes me every time an idiot pax asks me if they can smoke in my car. It's never been smoked in, ever.
> 
> The other night I had a drunk woman repeatedly ask me if she could smoke. Everytime it got worse saying things like, "I'll roll down the window and you'll never smell it." The nerve of some people.
> 
> ...


Tell them you have some sort of reaction to cigarette smoke like Asthma, Bronchitis, or just plain allergic, and the reaction is you will pass out behind the wheel


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You gave her a "1" for mere discussion of an objectionable activity.


Naa, he gave her a 1 for being a pushy drunkin ass who wouldn't take a polite "no" for an answer. Maybe a 1 was a bit harsh but I have no sympathy for people who get wasted and proceed to make poor decisions. I probably would have given her a 3 (or 4 with tip).


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I just had a car full. One woman asked if she could smoke, I said no, another in the group asked if she could vape a non nicotine vaporizer. I told her I didn't care about the vaping. The smoker got pissed and took a cigarette out. Before she could light it I told her no and that my car was a rental and there is no smoking cigarettes in a rental. Her reply, "Oh, it's ok. I'll spray something." Uh no. I told her I wasn't paying the $250 cleaning fee to the rental place. Then I told the other woman she couldn't vape. 

Turned out to be a min fare ride. 

I smoke myself, not in the car, and I can freaking wait 5 minutes for a cigarette.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

You failed to secure that 5 star by not allowing her to smoke in your car, pity rates saved you, do better next time you are asked.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

I've let four people smoke in my car. One gave me a $10 tip upfront, two gave me $5 tips upfront, and one girl I was driving from DT to the Suburbs on a super high surge. It was about a $75 trip so I just said yes....


Every other time I say no and remind the passenger that I have to drive other people. Nobody ever makes a big deal about it.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I let one guy smoke but only because we had just been been freed to go after having been swarmed by cops in the middle of the night and dude nearly got arrested. It had been a long crazy (and admittedly entertaining) night with this maniac. If there was ever a time someone actually Needed their fix, it was then. He was very apologetic because he had asked earlier in the night and I had said no, but I told him it was cool with the window down. After he calmed down he tipped me $100.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I've never allowed anyone to smoke. When they ask I tell them that I actually have no problem with it and used to smoke myself however the problem is that when the next passenger gets in they will likely complain about it. I allow vaping though and I tend to be patient and tell people to take their time and smoke a bit before the trip if they like. Obviously there is a limit. I'm not going to wait 10 minutes for someone to smoke but a few minutes is fine.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

When I was driving Yellow Cab, I allowed them to smoke em if they had em. 

But drew the line with strict prohibitions against smoking crack and grass, explaining to the patron that the old lady that was going to get into the cab next doesn't want to smell that crap.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If the dame didn't actually smoke, you should have just given her a "5".
> 
> You gave her a "1" for mere discussion of an objectionable activity.


 he gave her a 1 because she wouldnt take no the first few times he refused. personally i would have given her a 2 or 3. 1 is reserved for special asshats.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I wouldn't let the girl, that gave me a bj, smoke in my car; you {pax} have no chance in hell.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't even let people vape in my car. It leaves an oil film on the windows that's hard to get off. A drunk smoker I'd pull into a gas station and invite them to call another car. Then point at my dash cam and tell them that if they give me a bad rating I'll send Uber a copy of the footage of them trying to smoke in my car. The last part is complete bs but it works.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

FL_Dex said:


> I don't even let people vape in my car. It leaves an oil film on the windows that's hard to get off. .


I can appreciate people being fastidious about their cars, I'm that way for a short period of time after I buy a new one.

But throwing someone on to the street for merely "trying" to smoke, just makes wonder if someone has the right temperament and attitude to serve in the livery industry. No matter which way you spin it, you'll people that have the smell of fine tobacco, perfume of various kinds, medicine for the old ladies which causes disturbing smells, people farting, clothes haven't been washed in a while, or their hair.

For your sanity, I wonder if you're really right for this gig.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> For your sanity, I wonder if you're really right for this gig.


Fortunately, that's none of your damn business, is it?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

FL_Dex said:


> Fortunately, that's none of your damn business, is it?


I guess not, do what you want


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I've let four people smoke in my car. One gave me a $10 tip upfront, two gave me $5 tips upfront, and one girl I was driving from DT to the Suburbs on a super high surge. It was about a $75 trip so I just said yes....
> 
> Every other time I say no and remind the passenger that I have to drive other people. Nobody ever makes a big deal about it.


A tip is not worth it, and your car probably smells awful. Stand up for your damn self.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I guess not, do what you want


Just because you don't care what people do in your car doesn't mean other people feel the same way.

It's not an unreasonable request to not want someone to smoke in your car.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It should just be an official Uber policy, no smoking in any car.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> It should just be an official Uber policy, no smoking in any car.


Part of me loves that idea because I can't stand the smell but the other part respects the ideal of ,"My car my rules".


----------



## dominicr (Jan 2, 2015)

I thought it was official policy


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

It's bad enough that stinky smokers get in my car on a regular basis. Already twice today I've had to drive off with the windows rolled down to get rid of the smell. I would never let someone actually smoke in my car.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> A tip is not worth it, and your car probably smells awful. Stand up for your damn self.


I do stand up formyself. Plenty of passengers have asked me to smoke and I've refused. Even with a tip, it isn't worth it if I plan to be on the road for a few more hours. I don't want bad ratings because my car smells bad.

FYI my car smells fine. All four times that I let a passenger smoke it was during my last trip of the night. I asked all four to smoke with the window open and try to blow as much smoke out the window as possible, they all agreed. After I dropped them off, I would drive directly home.

When I got home I would wipe down all the plastic around where the passenger was sitting with some Armor All wipes. I would then gently spray their seat with febreeze, a couple times I'd put in a new air freshener, and if it wasn't going to rain that night I'd leave the window open a crack. Absolutely zero smell in the next day.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I was told it was strictly against Ubers policy to smoke in the car. Greenlight Hub said so and Uber themselves made me sign documents stating that. I do lease though so maybe it's just for us leasers. Even so, like Shangsta said, who wants to get low ratings always because their pax gets cigarette odors on their clothing from your seats. Cigarette odors are almost impossible to completely remove and you don't know which of your next pax may have an allergic type reaction to the residue. That does exist. Even so, if I was going out with friends to dinner and drinks, I wouldn't want to show up smelling like a musty chains-smoker.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Cigarette odors are almost impossible to completely remove and you don't know which of your next pax may have an allergic type reaction to the residue. That does exist. Even so, if I was going out with friends to dinner and drinks, I wouldn't want to show up smelling like a musty chains-smoker.


I think a thousand times more people are annoyed by the smell of cigarettes than are "allergic" to it.

I lived during the epoch of time when people smoked all the time and everywhere- grocery stores, JC Penney's, intercity buses, airplanes. They used to have built in ashtrays on barber chairs so men could have a marlboro moment as their barber toiled to make them look like Sinatra.

If there were really as many people actually allergic to tobacco, they would have never made it to our current era.

All that being said, "tertiary" smoke is indeed a reality, and o dors linger on. The question is what you're going to do about it? Ban smokers who aren't smoking from using Uber? How about those who are wearing an overwhelming amount of perfume, order a trip from an Indian joint and leave a strong odor of curry? Are you going to ban rides from working men who sweat as part of their job and don't shower before they leave? Are you going to require showers to pick up gym patrons?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm totally down with the 1 star choice.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Bean said:


> I let one guy smoke but only because we had just been been freed to go after having been swarmed by cops in the middle of the night and dude nearly got arrested. It had been a long crazy (and admittedly entertaining) night with this maniac. If there was ever a time someone actually Needed their fix, it was then. He was very apologetic because he had asked earlier in the night and I had said no, but I told him it was cool with the window down. After he calmed down he tipped me $100.


Robert Downey Jr rode in your car???


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You simply can't allow a customer to smoke in your car,

You're better off with one 1 star for not letting them smoke than twenty 1 stars for letting them smoke and having people complain.

If they don't like it throw them out of the car.

Another argument you can try is "if i let you smoke i'll get bad reviews for a fricken week and I can't afford that and i'll fired.

If they are halfway sober they will understand fired.

This is one of those situations where the customer is definitely wrong, and you are right.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

And anyone who thinks a little smoke won't be noticed. I've had a cigarette while standing outside, opened the hatch back to put my jacket away and shut it quickly. But later someone told me they smelled cigarette smoke. I can only assume it was from that ten seconds the hatch was opened. (Not like I exhaled into the car, or even held the cigarette under the hatch. It's just that the cigarette smoke is like that. How people think they can smoke out the window and it'll be fine, or that some spray is good I don't get. That spray stuff is horrible to inhale.)


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mind if I smoke?

No, mind if I fart??


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Mind if I smoke?
> 
> No, mind if I fart??


Honestly... assuming it's not too wet, the fart won't linger 1% as long. So if i had to choose I would choose fart.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> And anyone who thinks a little smoke won't be noticed. I've had a cigarette while standing outside, opened the hatch back to put my jacket away and shut it quickly. But later someone told me they smelled cigarette smoke. I can only assume it was from that ten seconds the hatch was opened. (Not like I exhaled into the car, or even held the cigarette under the hatch. It's just that the cigarette smoke is like that. How people think they can smoke out the window and it'll be fine, or that some spray is good I don't get. That spray stuff is horrible to inhale.)


There are 2 causes for this, that arn't JUST people being A-holes.

1. your sense of smell gets physically "burned out" by tobacco use.

2. it's possible to go "nose blind" to a particular smell if your around it all the time.

I truthfully honestly believe that people go nose blind to their own smell of tobacco. It's called going "nose blind" to a smell that is perpetually around you constantly day and night.

Your nose adepts to constantly being around a smell and eventually it becomes "normal" and you can no longer smell it.

Like how New Yorkers can't tell that NYC smells like NYC.

or Venetians who can't smell that distinct Venice smell.

Or crazy cat ladies can't smell cat smell anymore,

Or potheads don't recognize that they smell like weed,

Or old people that smell like old people.

Or how I can't tell that my taxi smells a little funky, but i know it probobly does.

Between smokers having a burned out sense of smell (literally) and being "nose blind" to that particular horrible smell... they honestly believe that they "Don't smell that bad". It's only the nonsmokers who can tell them this. Basically they are in denial that their disgusting habit is disgusting.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

I handle smoking on a per case basis; usually depending on how much of a dick the pax appears to be beforehand. 

I did get a lovely $30 for letting a guy pack a bowl in my car before he left; it was almost below zero out. "Sure, long as you don't leave any behind!"


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

No smoking. No Vaping. No exceptions.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

I actually do have asthma and cannot stand the smell of cigarette smoke whether it be from a cigarette or on a person. I cancelled on one pax that was smoking a cigarette and talking on his phone the second time he held up the "just a minute" finger to me. Not worth the migraine or coughing fit I'd end up in when he got in my car. 

Those pax that get in my car and I get that whiff of "I just smoke a cigarette while I was waiting" get told of my asthma hence the reason I have to at least crack the windows for 5 minutes or so. So far, all have been very reasonable.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I treat each request to smoke, vape, or burst into flame, as a unique event.

Every pax has their own special needs, motivations, reasons and excuses. And each of those is important and relevant. In addition, each of God's children is a unique gift that must be embraced and nurtured -- like a tender orchid blossom. I respect everyone equally, and treasure their needs, aspirations, and feelings...so I listen to everyone.

And then I tell them no. End of story.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Love the "just a minute" finger. Pulled up out front, guy came out the front door walking his dog. He gave me that symbol and I canceled and drove away. He was waving his hands in my rear view mirror. I wanted to give him the finger but I took the high road (unusual for me).


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> No smoking. No Vaping. No exceptions.


There is an obvious problem with your avatar picture. Where's the bacon?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I treat each request to smoke, vape, or burst into flame, as a unique event.
> 
> Every pax has their needs, motivations, reasons and excuses. And each of those is important and relevant. In addition, each of God's children is a unique gift that must be treasured and nurtured -- like a tender orchid blossom. I respect everyone equally, and treasure their aspirations, so I listen to everyone.
> 
> And then I tell them no. End of story.


What a pile of horse crap. "Treasured", "Nurtured", "Tender Orchid". The end of the story is the only story. NO!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

JimKE said:


> There is an obvious problem with your avatar picture. Where's the bacon?


I had the choice of sausage links or bacon. I prefer sausage! That's one big damn pancake!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> I actually do have asthma and cannot stand the smell of cigarette smoke whether it be from a cigarette or on a person. I cancelled on one pax that was smoking a cigarette and talking on his phone the second time he held up the "just a minute" finger to me. Not worth the migraine or coughing fit I'd end up in when he got in my car.
> 
> Those pax that get in my car and I get that whiff of "I just smoke a cigarette while I was waiting" get told of my asthma hence the reason I have to at least crack the windows for 5 minutes or so. So far, all have been very reasonable.


I've only fallen for "just a minute" once. Won't make that mistake again! Nice girl -- smelled like an ashtray.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I had the choice of sausage links or bacon. I prefer sausage! That's one big damn pancake!


It is...but still, no bacon. Just sayin'.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

But keep in mind...my wife thinks Pop Tarts are a healthy breakfast.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

JimKE said:


> But keep in mind...my wife thinks Pop Tarts are a healthy breakfast.


They aren't? 

Just kidding. Can't remember the last time I ate one.


----------



## sap (Nov 12, 2016)

Only weed and you have to share.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Jayman said:


> It astonishes me every time an idiot pax asks me if they can smoke in my car. It's never been smoked in, ever.
> 
> The other night I had a drunk woman repeatedly ask me if she could smoke. Everytime it got worse saying things like, "I'll roll down the window and you'll never smell it." [email protected]$&!& nerve of some people.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobbyK (Sep 25, 2016)

Jayman said:


> It astonishes me every time an idiot pax asks me if they can smoke in my car. It's never been smoked in, ever.
> 
> The other night I had a drunk woman repeatedly ask me if she could smoke. Everytime it got worse saying things like, "I'll roll down the window and you'll never smell it." [email protected]$&!& nerve of some people.
> 
> ...


How do you know she gave you 5 stars when you don't get ratings for at least a day or two? Was she your only trip for two days?


----------



## BobbyK (Sep 25, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I can appreciate people being fastidious about their cars, I'm that way for a short period of time after I buy a new one.
> 
> But throwing someone on to the street for merely "trying" to smoke, just makes wonder if someone has the right temperament and attitude to serve in the livery industry. No matter which way you spin it, you'll people that have the smell of fine tobacco, perfume of various kinds, medicine for the old ladies which causes disturbing smells, people farting, clothes haven't been washed in a while, or their hair.
> 
> For your sanity, I wonder if you're really right for this gig.


Based on your typing and grammar skills, you are a perfect candidate for driving full-time during no surge for Uber in Detroit.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Jayman said:


> It astonishes me every time an idiot pax asks me if they can smoke in my car. It's never been smoked in, ever.
> 
> The other night I had a drunk woman repeatedly ask me if she could smoke. Everytime it got worse saying things like, "I'll roll down the window and you'll never smell it." [email protected]$&!& nerve of some people.
> 
> ...


I always just replied, " My wife's car and she would kill me if I smoked in her car." That always shut them up and usually that was end of requests. Try it!


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

No smoking, vaping or smokeless tobacco. And on the last one, if you argue and tell me you have a cup, I'll cancel your ride. Because...I don't care!


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> It should just be an official Uber policy, no smoking in any car.


It's here in NYC, we get a hefty fine for smoking on a TNC licensed vehicle


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

always sniff your passenger before starting the trip


----------



## vspr01 (Aug 29, 2016)

Tell them... Let me find a spot to pull over so u can smoke outside and order new uber.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

"Do you allow smoking in your car?"
"I'm sorry, no, this is a non-smoking car."
"But your passengers would be more comfortable if you let them smoke."
"You would be more comfortable. The next 300 passengers would have to smell your smoke. It takes weeks to get cigarette odor out of a car."
"Oh."


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If the dame didn't actually smoke, you should have just given her a "5".
> 
> You gave her a "1" for mere discussion of an objectionable activity.


I would have given her a 1, also. Look, if the car doesn't smell like cigarettes, you're a total tool if you ask to smoke, and that rates one star. We need to keep in mind who is doing who the favor here. Paxs are swine and we are wise to remember that always.


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

It's best to just never allow it. Once that smoke gets into your vents that's it. You're not going to like to smell it and most of the people getting into your car aren't going to like to smell it.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Jayman said:


> It astonishes me every time an idiot pax asks me if they can smoke in my car. It's never been smoked in, ever.
> 
> The other night I had a drunk woman repeatedly ask me if she could smoke. Everytime it got worse saying things like, "I'll roll down the window and you'll never smell it." The nerve of some people.
> 
> ...


Pax: Mind if I smoke?

Driver: No. Not at all. However, when we get to your house I'm going to need to take a dump in your bedroom, OK?



nickd8775 said:


> It should just be an official Uber policy, no smoking in any car.


That is Uber policy...at least in my car.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> A tip is not worth it, and your car probably smells awful. Stand up for your damn self.


Not only that, PAX are careless and could care less about your car. So let them smoke as much in you want in your car unless you are about your carpets or worse seats getting burn marks when they try to throw it out the window and it doesn't quite make it. I've done it myself on accident. I'm sure some careless idiot will definitely do it. And is Uber going to go after them for you allowing them to smoke it your car?? I think not


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> No smoking, vaping or smokeless tobacco. And on the last one, if you argue and tell me you have a cup, I'll cancel your ride. Because...I don't care!


That is exactly the right attitude. Treat the paxs like the swine they are. Be courteous, of course, but always recognize you are transporting swine.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If the dame didn't actually smoke, you should have just given her a "5".
> 
> You gave her a "1" for mere discussion of an objectionable activity.


No tip is automatic 3 stars in my book but that's for a different thread.



Jayman said:


> It astonishes me every time an idiot pax asks me if they can smoke in my car. It's never been smoked in, ever.
> 
> The other night I had a drunk woman repeatedly ask me if she could smoke. Everytime it got worse saying things like, "I'll roll down the window and you'll never smell it." The nerve of some people.
> 
> ...


What's worse is when you drive 15 minutes to a house. Riders walk out side about a minute later. Okay, that's cool. But then light up a a cigarette and just look at you!?!?

Seriously, you knew I was 15 minutes away. (more then enough time to smoke) but you decide to start smoking after I arrive without even a courteous, can you wait a couple minutes?

If you are already smoking when I get there and you ask for a couple of minutes, cool. I don't mind, (and I cant stand the smell of smoke residue) but man, the nerve of some people.

I drove around the block and waited the 5 minutes to ensure a cancel fee. Guy was waving his hands trying to get my attention. Oh and this was in the suburbs late at night, so I am pretty sure they had to wait at least another 15 minutes for the next Uber.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I have a theory on why they ask. The reason is the same reason one girl I dated kept asking me on the way to the club we were going to. They think a moving car (especially a cool looking one or luxury one) makes the taste and experience of the smoke cooler or better or feel better while their dirty lungs keep getting dirtier and they keep getting closer to Cancer.



Jayman said:


> It astonishes me every time an idiot pax asks me if they can smoke in my car. It's never been smoked in, ever.
> 
> The other night I had a drunk woman repeatedly ask me if she could smoke. Everytime it got worse saying things like, "I'll roll down the window and you'll never smell it." The nerve of some people.
> 
> ...


Same happened to me where a lady kept asking persistently and I kept saying no and she finally lit it up before she got out and when I yelled at her and told her I will report her to Lyft she apologized and said I was avoiding the wind so I can light it and I was like "So your dirty disgusting cigarette being lit up is more important than my car and interior smell and respect for my other passengers?" But then again I made the mistake of even picking her up, she took almost 10 mins to come out, anytime someone doesn't come out in 5 minutes--it is a wise thing to cancel and move on as something could be off on that person.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I can appreciate people being fastidious about their cars, I'm that way for a short period of time after I buy a new one.
> 
> But throwing someone on to the street for merely "trying" to smoke, just makes wonder if someone has the right temperament and attitude to serve in the livery industry. No matter which way you spin it, you'll people that have the smell of fine tobacco, perfume of various kinds, medicine for the old ladies which causes disturbing smells, people farting, clothes haven't been washed in a while, or their hair.
> 
> For your sanity, I wonder if you're really right for this gig.


All those things you mentioned are simple transfers from the rider's skin or clothing. Easy to clean and freshen. Smoking takes WEEKS, not days, to fully get the stench out of your car, because it permeates your AC filter and all porous surfaces of your interior. If a person lights up without asking, I'll pull over and asking him to put it out immediately, and the rest of his ride will be windows down. If he asks, then lights up anyway, the ride is over.

And I have as good a personal disposition toward a service occupation as anyone you will ever meet.


----------



## Toddorado (Feb 5, 2017)

Bean said:


> ...I have no sympathy for people who get wasted and proceed to make poor decisions.


What's the point of getting wasted if you're not going to make poor decisions?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> If a person lights up without asking, I'll pull over and asking him to put it out immediately, and the rest of his ride will be windows down. If he asks, then lights up anyway, the ride is over.
> .


Considering the fact that out in Vegas, people are encouraged to smoke in casinos, I can't see where people would be that insistent on doing it in your car.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Considering the fact that out in Vegas, people are encouraged to smoke in casinos, I can't see where people would be that insistent on doing it in your car.


I once kicked a guy out of my car for vaping. He tried to make the claim that it wasn't really smoking. I simply pointed out that it was my car and that I didn't want him in it anymore. I won.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I once kicked a guy out of my car for vaping. He tried to make the claim that it wasn't really smoking. I simply pointed out that it was my car and that I didn't want him in it anymore. I won.


Wow. The "desert driver" is back!!!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Considering the fact that out in Vegas, people are encouraged to smoke in casinos, I can't see where people would be that insistent on doing it in your car.


I've only had one guy even ask so far. Really wierd kid who had just got out of the hospital for spice. I should have run when his friend, who ordered and paid for the ride, called me and told me to give him a call if the kid is any trouble. The conversation a few posts above was with him. I had one person ask to vape and that doesn't bother me, and seems to leave no odor.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Wow. The "desert driver" is back!!!


Yup, the malnourished desert dog got lost in the desert and wandered around aimlessly for 40 days!


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> It's bad enough that stinky smokers get in my car on a regular basis. Already twice today I've had to drive off with the windows rolled down to get rid of the smell. I would never let someone actually smoke in my car.


Last week was a bad one, as far as smokers are concerned. Probably a third of my riders had that fresh just-got-done-smokin' smell. The only variations were the b.o. mixed with cigarette combination. And yes, I had to keep rolling down the windows in ****ing winter to try and get rid of the smell.


----------



## MrLinus (Feb 10, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yup, the malnourished desert dog got lost in the desert and wandered around aimlessly for 40 days!


I thought it was for 4000 years. My bad.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MrLinus said:


> I thought it was for 4000 years. My bad.


You can imagine my joy when I found my way after just 40 days? Color me happy...and hungry!


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

I refused to let someone smoke in the car once, and so during the trip they took out
some cigarettes, opened them up, and ground them into the carpets.

Since I didn't see it happening at the time and couldn't remember what trip it was...
There goes $60


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

When I used to drink and smoke a lot, before Lyft and Uber were things, I asked a cabbie if I could smoke (most would let me but I always asked first). This guy said I couldn't because of some sort of local law or ordinance and said that some cabbies ignored it but were risking fines. I didn't mind and just took him at his word. Whether or not that's true, I imagine it would satisfy most riders.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

tirebiter said:


> I refused to let someone smoke in the car once, and so during the trip they took out
> some cigarettes, opened them up, and ground them into the carpets.
> 
> Since I didn't see it happening at the time and couldn't remember what trip it was...
> There goes $60


I can't even imagine what the person might look like if I caught that person doing that im my car.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Gordiano said:


> Last week was a bad one, as far as smokers are concerned. Probably a third of my riders had that fresh just-got-done-smokin' smell. The only variations were the b.o. mixed with cigarette combination. And yes, I had to keep rolling down the windows in &%[email protected]!*ing winter to try and get rid of the smell.


I keep a can of fabreze in my driver door pocket. After every few rides or when I get a stinker, I give a shot of fabreze, then roll down the windows driving for 15-20 seconds, smell gone.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> When I was driving Yellow Cab, I allowed them to smoke em if they had em.
> 
> But drew the line with strict prohibitions against smoking crack and grass, explaining to the patron that the old lady that was going to get into the cab next doesn't want to smell that crap.


Doing a line or a few key bumps is okay, right ?



JimKE said:


> There is an obvious problem with your avatar picture. Where's the bacon?


He ate it... duh



Lissetti said:


> Uber themselves made me sign documents stating that.


Really? when and where?


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

I tell them No and then give them a lecture on the evils/danger of smoking Tobacco


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I tell them theres a $50.00 non refundable cleaning deposit. Once a guy gave me 42 or 43, all the cash he had. I lit his cigarette for him. I was at his destination before he finished his cigarette. cha ching! No one else has even counter offered. 

Rolled all the windows down picked up my next rider. I asked if it smelled like smoke he said nope. Said he hated cigarette smoke and if it was even a faint smell he'd notice.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I've only allowed one person to smoke an E-Cig in the vehicle, and even then I regretted it, now it's none.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Buckpasser said:


> I tell them No and then give them a lecture on the evils/danger of smoking Tobacco


Smokers are well aware of these dangers. Lecturing them just leads to one star or a complaint.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I tell them theres a $50.00 non refundable cleaning deposit. Once a guy gave me 42 or 43, all the cash he had. I lit his cigarette for him. I was at his destination before he finished his cigarette. cha ching! No one else has even counter offered.
> 
> Rolled all the windows down picked up my next rider. I asked if it smelled like smoke he said nope. Said he hated cigarette smoke and if it was even a faint smell he'd notice.


Dumb


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Dumb


Agree, it could be considered extortion.

Passenger: "Dude said I could smoke if I paid him fifty bux! Now I regret paying that money!"

Uber CSR, to driver: "Driver! WTF are you violating Uber and local legislative policy allowing your passengers to smoke! I have adjusted your fare to remove the money that your passenger gave you. Also, you're deactivated for violating Uber's smoking policies. We want to ensure all passengers have a safe, smell-free experience on the Uber platform."

Oh yeah and then there's the smell aspect in your car... but...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Uber's smoking policies


Huh ?



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Agree, it could be considered extortion.
> 
> Passenger: "Dude said I could smoke if I paid him fifty bux! Now I regret paying that money!"
> 
> ...


I say it because no one os going to pay... this guy did. i took his money, he smoked
id do again 10 /10 times. tjey aren't going to deactivate me over this even of someone complains....

one or two cigarettes isn't going to leave permanently stink in my car, you want to pay me $50 to smoke im my car.... smoke up!


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

Just yesterday I had a pool pickup at the train station and I didn't have a chance to stop new requests before the next person was added. Of course they were at the train station as well.

He smelled like a cigarette when he got in the car and you can tell my other Pax wasn't enjoying the smell.

We got about 2 mins from her destination and she said it was OK to pull over there and she will walk the rest of the way.

You picked pool in my eyes so you never know who you might get. I was wondering if she was going to give me 1 star because of it but nothing yet.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> What a pile of horse crap. "Treasured", "Nurtured", "Tender Orchid". The end of the story is the only story. NO!


Did you misplace your sense of humor?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> one or two cigarettes isn't going to leave permanently stink in my car,


I would argue the opposite. Your next pax must of had a weak sense of smell.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tbob1 said:


> No smoking, vaping or smokeless tobacco. And on the last one, if you argue and tell me you have a cup, I'll cancel your ride. Because...I don't care!


I was asked once if I had a bottle of water so that he could pour it out and use it to spit his crap into.



PrestonT said:


> I keep a can of fabreze in my driver door pocket. After every few rides or when I get a stinker, I give a shot of fabreze, then roll down the windows driving for 15-20 seconds, smell gone.


That's what you think.

What annoys me with these pax is that they expect to be able to do things in my car that they wouldn't be allowed to do on a city bus


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Doing a line or a few key bumps is okay, right ?
> 
> He ate it... duh
> 
> Really? when and where?


When I was at the dealership signing papers for the lease car. Besides the ordinary lease stuff the dealership does, Uber had sent a bunch of additional paperwork over for me to sign upon hire. I remember clearly asking the salesman about passengers smoking in the car and how I wasn't going to allow it. The salesman told me good cuz it's not allowed in the car. He said Uber doesn't allow it and then he slid a document over for me to sign and amongst a lot of other terms of hire, there was a statement about smoking not being allowed in the car. Like I said though in my earlier post, this may be a condition only applied to an Exchange Lease vehicle.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

About Uber's smoking policies:
I checked the TOS again and it wasn't there. It used to be, I thought, part of the Uber terms of service because we're "for hire" drivers we aren't supposed to let the passengers smoke but not only that but we could get kicked off the system if our cars smell like smoke and somebody reports it.

I didn't check Lyft's terms of service... maybe I saw it there?

Now, my local jurisdiction in Seattle has a strict no smoking policy because we're something like "transportation providers to the public" but that's a local thing.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Jayman said:


> Perhaps you're right, although my annoyance level was going through the roof with her. Most people just accept that they can't smoke. This one went on and on about it.


You're in the wrong business. If you can't handle something simple as that, you need to move along.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> For your sanity, I wonder if you're really right for this gig.


Now there is an answer from a cabbie


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Like I said though in my earlier post, this may be a condition only applied to an Exchange Lease vehicle.


Must be a lease issue. Nothing in driver or rider help about smoking.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

You can smoke for $40


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't have many request to allow smoking in my car, most of the pax I pick up if they are smoking they will throw away the cig, or I will get out and join them, they seem to appreciate that. I had my very first smokers in my car last night. I was picking up a pax that turned to be 7 of them trying to fit in my Honda Civic, I told them they had to get a plus, another x or I could come back and get them since it was a very short trip. They agreed to the later choice. I soon as I pulled out two of them lit up a cigarette without asking permission, I pulled over and told them they couldn't smoke in my car and a few minutes of yelling followed. I stopped the car and asked the one that requested the ride if they didn't quit smoking in my car I would end the ride but I could take them back and leave them where their other friends was waiting. They said yes and so I did. They got out bi*ch*ng and still smoking. She got a 1 star from me. It was late and the alcohol last call rush was near and voila it went on surge. They re-requested with another account and the one that got the ping was yours truly, I ended up with a cancel fee and a $ 14.70 dollar ride of less than 2 miles. I hope the learned their lesson.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Most of them probably don't know they stink; they need to be told.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> When I was at the dealership signing papers for the lease car. Besides the ordinary lease stuff the dealership does, Uber had sent a bunch of additional paperwork over for me to sign upon hire. I remember clearly asking the salesman about passengers smoking in the car and how I wasn't going to allow it. The salesman told me good cuz it's not allowed in the car. He said Uber doesn't allow it and then he slid a document over for me to sign and amongst a lot of other terms of hire, there was a statement about smoking not being allowed in the car. Like I said though in my earlier post, this may be a condition only applied to an Exchange Lease vehicle.


smoking is one of the things that has been shown to consistently lower the value of car, believe it or not. People get into a car that was owned by a smoker and a lot of people won't buy it, thus there will be less offers and it will end up selling for less.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> That's how Lyft does it, Uber you have to request that yourself
> 
> Stop driving desperate. I wouldn't let someone smoke in my car for 100 bucks.
> 
> ...


Mininimum trips sure can be a loser! Even if you don't go very far for it.

5 minute wait for a ping, 5 minutes to drive to the ping 4 1/2 minutes waiting for the passenger 5 minute drive...

19 1/2 minutes total $2.70 payout... it's a losing trip


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Mininimum trips sure can be a loser! Even if you don't go very far for it.
> 
> 5 minute wait for a ping, 5 minutes to drive to the ping 4 1/2 minutes waiting for the passenger 5 minute drive...
> 
> 19 1/2 minutes total $2.70 payout... it's a losing trip


The 5 minute wait for the ping and the 5 minute drive to the ping are independent of trip length, so the real differential is the drive time/fare of a short ride vs a long ride. Most short rides for me have been on the Strip. Short rides are an expectation there, and the trade-off is that I rarely go 5 minutes without a ping. Typical turnover time for me ranges from next ride already lined up before current drop to a 2-3 minute wait for a ping. Also, because of the concentration of drivers on the Strip, if I stage, I rarely have to drive 5 minutes to pickup. A notable exception is if I am driving to get to a stage spot while online, Uber (and Lyft) will dependably ping me to a spot that's hard to get to. Example--it will ping me to turn right when I'm in the left turn lane in heavy traffic.



Shangsta said:


> That's how Lyft does it, Uber you have to request that yourself


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Mininimum trips sure can be a loser! Even if you don't go very far for it.
> 
> 5 minute wait for a ping, 5 minutes to drive to the ping 4 1/2 minutes waiting for the passenger 5 minute drive...
> 
> 19 1/2 minutes total $2.70 payout... it's a losing trip


You are using the worst case scenario and acting like that is normal.

The wait for a ping is independent of the length.

Most pax who go a short distance are usually heels to curb in my experience. They are usually declining to walk a short distance so they are ready to go.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

My favorite is when they smoke just before getting into my vehicle. They're in for a cool ride immediately after that with all four windows down. I drive a brand new car, not some clunker.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Had someone arrested over this, last night... I was out by the nightclubs in downtown Orlando.
(in a company taxi)

A guy was smoking when he flagged me down on the street, he went to get in the front seat.

I told the guy as nicely as possible that he had to put his cigarette out before he got in car.

He put it out ON THE SEAT! Burning the shit out of it flicked the butt on the ground, slammed the door and started to walk away.

There was 4 bicycle cops on the other side of the 2 lane street not 15 feet away.

Needless to say... I got a police report to turn into the cab company legal team plus got to watch that a-hole get a criminal mischief charge ($200-1000 in damage) [factory seat covers are expensive] plus a littering ticket.

Then i had to spend the rest of the shift driving this beater that has 321,000 miles on the odometer 

Oh well at least it wasn't "MY CAR"

Gotta see the upsides.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jayman said:


> It astonishes me every time an idiot pax asks me if they can smoke in my car. It's never been smoked in, ever.
> 
> The other night I had a drunk woman repeatedly ask me if she could smoke. Everytime it got worse saying things like, "I'll roll down the window and you'll never smell it." The nerve of some people.
> 
> I still don't feel bad about it.


I really can't understand our American brothers. I mean, there you are with the world's greatest arsenal and you won't use it.
Next time, just get your magnum out of the glove box and make her day.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> It should just be an official Uber policy, no smoking in any car.


My policy was NO SMOKING in my car. I smoke, but NOT in my car. PAX that don't smoke don't want to smell it. It's bad enough that most smokers get into your car and reek of cigarette smoke. Also NO EATING, and NO beverages that don't have a cap on it. When asking if they can smoke, I politely say no... if they ask again, I say fine, and jokingly, say I have a smoking section just for them... its outside on the trunk lid. How can they sleep for 6 hours or more, sit in a church for a hour, but can't wait 10 to 30 minutes, is beyond me. I transported a pax from Anniston, AL to Calera, AL (1+15 hours)..was a smoker, asked one time if he could smoke, said no, but I would stop half way if needed... we never stopped.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> You are using the worst case scenario and acting like that is normal.
> 
> The wait for a ping is independent of the length.
> 
> Most pax who go a short distance are usually heels to curb in my experience. They are usually declining to walk a short distance so they are ready to go.


Minimum trips in Orlando can get to be pretty far. You can actually go up to *3-4 MILES *and still come in at a minimum trip, or very close to one, because of how low the rates are here for uberX. In Seattle you can't go nearly as far and still be at a minimum trip as you can in Orlando.

Seattle
$5.15 minimum trip
$1.65 service fee
$1.35 base fare
$1.35 per mile
$.24 per minute.

In Seattle you only have $2.15 in the minimum trip to accumulate time/mileage... or a total distance/time of up to...

1.35 for one mile and 3 minutes times .24 per minute, or a total of 2.07 for a 3 minute 1 mile drive. 1.03 miles at 20 MPH is about as far as you can go on a minimum trip. This is insanely short, and i doubt you will really have too many of these at Seattle rates, so i see where you are coming from. In my example you won't be on this trip for 5 minutes, if my math is right.

Compared to Orlando

$6.20 minimum trip
$2.20 service fee
$1.00 base fare
.65 per mile
.11 per minute

That leaves $3.00 of mileage/time and still be a minimum trip,
at 65c a mile and 11c a minute you can go a few miles.

3 minutes at .11c per minute + .65 per mile at 20 MPH
.98 per mile at 20 MPH, or a total of 3 miles and still a minimum trip, or a 3 mile 9 minute drive. This is not out of the question, especially out by the university.

It all comes down to Seattle V Orlando.. *again*... In Orlando you can go 3 times as far and as long as you can in Seattle and still come up at a minimum trip.

5-15 minutes waiting for a ping...
3-5 minutes to get to the pickup
0-5 minutes waiting for the passenger
0-10 minutes driving the passenger.

8-35 minutes for a minimum trip...
19 minutes is not even the worst case scenario, it's actually pretty conservative if you ask me.

And if your going to say that minimum trips arn't super common, well out here unfortunately they are out here. Some nights in a taxi i'll get as many as 5-10 taxi fares that are under $10.20, which is under 3 miles as crazy as it sounds. This is one more situation of what market your in having a huge impact on rates and the math of how everything is calculated.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Jayman said:


> It astonishes me every time an idiot pax asks me if they can smoke in my car. It's never been smoked in, ever.
> 
> The other night I had a drunk woman repeatedly ask me if she could smoke. Everytime it got worse saying things like, "I'll roll down the window and you'll never smell it." The nerve of some people.
> 
> ...


Me? I smoke, so I don't care. I keep a can of air freshener and 2 Febreeze air vent things in my car. I make sure to use spray Everytime between pax. If someone says I smell smoke, I just tell them Nope. Nobody smokes in my car lol. PS: it's my car.


----------



## Reaper216 (Feb 20, 2017)

CherylC said:


> Me? I smoke, so I don't care. I keep a can of air freshener and 2 Febreeze air vent things in my car. I make sure to use spray Everytime between pax. If someone says I smell smoke, I just tell them Nope. Nobody smokes in my car lol. PS: it's my car.


Same here. I smoke all day in my car. Anyone asks and i say go for it. They are usually ecstatic because no other driver around here allows it. And 9 times out of 10 it results in a tip.

Tip: Bath and body works sells room sprays in metal cans. Eucalyptus mint smells very fresh and covers any smoke smells.

To everyone saying You cant wait 5 minutes??? Speaking as a smoker, its not necessarily the need for nicotine but habit. If every time they get in a car they smoke, they will most likely want a cigg, even if they just smoked one


----------



## doorman1 (Oct 27, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Tell them you have some sort of reaction to cigarette smoke like Asthma, Bronchitis, or just plain allergic, and the reaction is you will pass out behind the wheel


Yes, the Asthma always work for me.


----------



## Krazyazzchicky (Feb 27, 2017)

I smoke like a chimney and I let all my pax smoke, even weed, I then spray vanilla ozium that you can buy at the auto store then some strawberry air freshner and followed by fabreeze Every time, i drive full time 60 hours a week I have picked up over 1,300 customers I have a rating of a 4.88, never had one complaint ever )) just a secret I'm sharing if you decided to smoke or let pad smoke, also makes for better tips )


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Cant smoke in for hire vehicles here. The TLC cops will give you a summons if they xatch you allowing pax to light up.


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

corniilius said:


> My favorite is when they smoke just before getting into my vehicle.


I love the smell of freshly smoked in clothes in the morning.
It smells like...failure.
Seriously, it's clearly in the passenger agreement, no smoking for Lyft and Uber.
We are not allowed to have sex with the passengers either, so if they are going to break the smoking rule, shouldn't to young lady have a reason to smoke? Just sayin...


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

corniilius said:


> My favorite is when they smoke just before getting into my vehicle. They're in for a cool ride immediately after that with all four windows down. I drive a brand new car, not some clunker.


I like the ones who tell me to wait while they finish smoking as if my time means nothing. I wait and after 5 minutes I cancel. Before 5 minutes I take the trip and start them at 3 stars. And since I don't give 2 stars any more infractions results in a 1 star.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I like the ones who tell me to wait while they finish smoking as if my time means nothing. I wait and after 5 minutes I cancel. Before 5 minutes I take the trip and start them at 3 stars. And since I don't give 2 stars any more infractions results in a 1 star.


My blood boils when they say hey wait, I'm going to finish this cig. I don't give 1* I'm worried they may be considered outliers and not counted so from now on, smokers who make me wait get 2* just for the disrespect. Def cancel if they go over 5 but never had that happen yet


----------



## Rebuconductor (Mar 3, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If the dame didn't actually smoke, you should have just given her a "5".
> 
> You gave her a "1" for mere discussion of an objectionable activity.


There is a 5 star rating scale for a reason. 5 stars, you did what you were supposed to do and tipped. 4 stars, you did what you were supposed to do and didn't tip. 3 stars, you did what you were supposed to do but were annoying or acted as though entitled. Or, made me wait, had wrong pick up local but was otherwise ok. 2 stars, made me wait, acted as entitled, was annoying. 1 star, pretty shitty, dangerous pickup/dropoff. Rude, disrepectful of private property. Persisting that I break rules, laws etc.

I used to give out 5 stars like candy but when I thought about it, what do I give the awesome guy that gave me a $20. Was cool to talk to and a true pleasure to drive.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Had people ask, answer is always no.


----------



## DAVINA (Mar 5, 2017)

You could always suggest that the rider cancel and request a new driver. Chances are they will not find a driver that permits smoking.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> "Do you allow smoking in your car?"
> "I'm sorry, no, this is a non-smoking car."
> "But your passengers would be more comfortable if you let them smoke."
> "You would be more comfortable. The next 300 passengers would have to smell your smoke. It takes weeks to get cigarette odor out of a car."
> "Oh."


Don't know what u guys are using but I can easily get smoke out of my rentals and other cars easily with this spray I have. I'm talking minutes not days.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

These drunk college frat girls overloaded my minivan once with about 9 passengers. The one who rode shotgun was smoking when I pulled up and asked to smoke in my vehicle. When I said no, she got into my car with the cigarette anyway and rolled down the window.

It wasn't her that summoned the Uber, but her friend got 1-starred by me nonetheless. Keep your fellow drunk bimbos under control or face the consequences.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> These drunk college frat girls overloaded my minivan once with about 9 passengers. The one who rode shotgun was smoking when I pulled up and asked to smoke in my vehicle. When I said no, she got into my car with the cigarette anyway and rolled down the window.
> 
> It wasn't her that summoned the Uber, but her friend got 1-starred by me nonetheless. Keep your fellow drunk bimbos under control or face the consequences.


I would have kicked all 8 out, not only did she smoke in your car they clown carred you rather than get another drive for the ones that didn't fit.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

People never ask me to smoke where are you guys driving? Hahah ok once someone asked me and I let them they burned a hole in my carpet..



Certain Judgment said:


> These drunk college frat girls overloaded my minivan once with about 9 passengers. The one who rode shotgun was smoking when I pulled up and asked to smoke in my vehicle. When I said no, she got into my car with the cigarette anyway and rolled down the window.
> 
> It wasn't her that summoned the Uber, but her friend got 1-starred by me nonetheless. Keep your fellow drunk bimbos under control or face the consequences.


Yeah but it sounds like she got her way an you drive them correct me please on how you kicked them all out and cancelled the ride.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

1000$ upfront for smoking


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

If you cant kick someone out of your own property. You need to stop doin uber and get some confidence



Certain Judgment said:


> These drunk college frat girls overloaded my minivan once with about 9 passengers. The one who rode shotgun was smoking when I pulled up and asked to smoke in my vehicle. When I said no, she got into my car with the cigarette anyway and rolled down the window.
> 
> It wasn't her that summoned the Uber, but her friend got 1-starred by me nonetheless. Keep your fellow drunk bimbos under control or face the consequences.


Please kick them out next time. Be polite and patient and i promise it wont bite you back



Greenghost2212 said:


> Don't know what u guys are using but I can easily get smoke out of my rentals and other cars easily with this spray I have. I'm talking minutes not days.


I smoke in my car. But i wont let passenger smoke. If i burn something i pay for it. If they will burn something they not gonna tell me. Its not about a smoke its about respect. No means No. If you say i cant come in to your house it means i cant , but it doesnt mean you cant


----------

